# How to clean the interior of a Barbour



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

I picked up a used Barbour, the fabric interior lining is a bit dingy, any tips on cleaning it? Thanks in advance.



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE: *There's some great information in our Rescuing A Stinky Barbour Jacket discussion.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

A few I've tried: turning the jacket inside out and leaving it in the sun or extended periods, spraying the inside with Febreeze, spraying the inside with tea tree oil.

There used to be a rewaxing service (Green Mountain?) which would go so far as to remove, wash, and re-install your lining to get out the funk. I don't think they are in business anymore.

I bet Barbour would reline the jacket for a hefty fee.

This is why I am gunshy of used waxed cotton garments.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

One option, if it is particularly manky, is to throw it in a cold water gentle wash without soap and then send it off for a re-wax afterward if required. A good solid rinse out can't hurt. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

ButchHusy said:


> I picked up a used Barbour, the fabric interior lining is a bit dingy, any tips on cleaning it? Thanks in advance.


Send it in and have them do it and re-wax it.


----------



## micrographia (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello all. First post, first time I've had anything relevant to contribute. The waxed cotton construction of a Barbour rules out the use of detergent or heat to clean the lining, so some interior discolouration with age and use is inevitable. Safest option to freshen up the lining is to turn the jacket inside out, take it outside and hose it down. While it's soaking scrub the lining with a clean sponge and a bucket of clean lukewarm water, hose down again then hang it up in a well-aired spot to dry naturally. 

Cleaning is a summer chore for me, since hanging it up inside out in direct sunlight to dry is the best way I've found to get rid of any objectionable odour from the lining.

In the UK Barbour won't clean your jacket for you - they ask you to clean it before sending it in for them to work on.

Regards, EEM.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

New England Reproofers offers odor removal and will wash the lining, but it's not cheap. I've had them rewax for me, but I clean the lining myself.


----------

